# Burton Red Impact Shorts True To Size?



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

found a good deal on these impact shorts, but was wondering if they fit normally, small or large(?)

i'm right on the line between medium and large by burton's size chart. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

From what I have heard they run small but I am not not sure.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

who is that dealer, can you put the link? thanks


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

I am around 180lbs, 6 foot with a 33 inch waist. I felt good in the mediums. The larges would have been loose around the waist and too big to go under pants comfortably.


----------

